
Ask HN: What is it called when person attributes their opinion to some 3d party? - throwaway26061
A manager in my company keeps using this trick where she would say &quot;
I received some comments&#x2F;questions about what you did&#x2F;said, can you explain?&quot;. I am 100% sure it&#x27;s coming from her but she has no guts to say it.<p>I would like to call her out on it but I don&#x27;t know how this trick is called. Are there any names for it?
======
paulchap
Maybe a kind of argument ad verecundiam[0]?

[0]
[https://philosophy.lander.edu/logic/authority.html](https://philosophy.lander.edu/logic/authority.html)

~~~
throwaway26061
Thank you, it's a great lead! I found this to be very close:
[https://www.logicallyfallacious.com/logicalfallacies/Anonymo...](https://www.logicallyfallacious.com/logicalfallacies/Anonymous-
Authority)

but it's still not exactly that.

Maybe a term for what I mean simply doesn't exist.

------
jqpabc123
I would simply call it deflecting responsibility.

